# ich kotz gleich!



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

mehr brauch ich dazu ja wohl nicht sagen.


----------



## Perfektionist (2 November 2011)

ach, Du Armer! neues Feindbild?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2011)

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll hat mir die alte Darstellung auch besser gefallen, 
das ist ja wie bei TIA.


----------



## rheumakay (2 November 2011)

ich bekomme auch gerade würfelhusten !!


----------



## o.s.t. (2 November 2011)

nun lasst das Ding doch erst mal gedeihen - wird hier wohl einiges schneller gehen als bei TIA

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

nicht nur besser gefallen, es war übersichtlicher und hatte auch weniger formale mängel.
wenn ich mir allein die kopfzeilen der beiträge von leuten mit mehr als 1000 bedanke angucke...


----------



## Zefix (2 November 2011)

Dachte auch erst ich bin auf der falschen Seite 

Auf mich wirkts ein bischen Kontrastarm, ist aber wohl nur Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nicht nur besser gefallen, es war übersichtlicher und hatte auch weniger formale mängel.
> wenn ich mir allein die kopfzeilen der beiträge von leuten mit mehr als 1000 bedanke angucke...



Ok das aber nun mehr als selten.

Ich will das alte Forum zurück!


----------



## o.s.t. (2 November 2011)

Verbesserungvorschlag #001:

bitte Schriften in satter Farbe und nicht nicht hellschwarz, hellblau, hellblaugrau usw...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## zotos (2 November 2011)

Sieht super aus!


----------



## dariyos (2 November 2011)

Das Forum ist nun auf dem aktuellen Stand. 

Wir arbeiten momentan noch an den Fehlern. 

Falls noch etwas nicht richtig funktionieren sollte, bitte posten. 

Ich bitte um Verständnis


----------



## fuss (2 November 2011)

Ach du Schande,
immer dieser Neuerungswahn. Hat mir vorher auch besser gefallen!
Mein Motto: Never change a running system.


----------



## dtsclipper (2 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Verständnis



Was soll ich denn verstehen?


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

-> link "startseite" fürn arsch
-> avatare in der benutzerliste nicht verfügbar
-> textausrichtung in den userinfos rechts ungenügend
-> eigenartige texte "[h=2]Der folgende Benutzter bedankte sich bei dir vierlagig wegen dem sinnvollen Beitrag:[/h]"


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

abgesehen davon, dass es "Benutzer" heißt


----------



## -ASDF- (2 November 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Verbesserungvorschlag #001:
> 
> bitte Schriften in satter Farbe und nicht nicht hellschwarz, hellblau, hellblaugrau usw...
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.




Word! 
Dieser "sanfte" bzw. "weiche" Farbton geht auf die Augen... bei mir jedenfalls


----------



## IBFS (2 November 2011)

Das ist wie bei allen "neumodischen" Frontends. 

Toll - Modern

aber 

UNÜBERSICHLICHER
KONSTRASTÄRMER
TIA-BUBBLE-STILE

warum muss denn immer alles totgeändert werden?

Frank


----------



## Junior (2 November 2011)

Wenn Andere sich noch mit Schriftfarben beschäftigen frage ich. Warum habe ich als angemeldeter Benutzer nicht das Recht auf Googlemap ME zuzugreifen.


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

auch schön: *Der folgende Benutzter bedankte sich bei dir IBFS wegen dem sinnvollen Beitrag:*

...dabei bin ich nachweislich nicht IBFS, aber es ermöglicht neue troll-theorien


----------



## fuss (2 November 2011)

Wer hat diese Änderungen überhaupt gemacht???


> Bedankt 24 mal in 23 Beitrag


Bestimmt irgendwelche IT-Profis aus Indien (die sind günstiger)

Bei Siemens kann ich es ja verstehen, dass sie ständig "Neuerungen" auf den Markt bringen, so machen sie schön Kohle und sorgen dafür, dass bei den Programmierern keine Langeweile aufkommt! Aber hier wollen wir doch lediglich einen einfachen Gedankenaustausch vollführen und uns z.B. über die tollen "Neuerungen" von Siemens unterhalten!


----------



## M-Ott (2 November 2011)

Sieht... naja... ungewohnt aus. (Es lebe der Euphemismus!)
Schaun wir Mal.


----------



## M-Ott (2 November 2011)

Auch schön (im Benutzerprofil):


> *Total bedankte BeitrÃ¤ge*
> 
> Total bedankte BeitrÃ¤ge45
> 
> Bedankt 96 mal in 81 Beitrag


Ich kenne total sinnlose, total unnötige und total bescheuerte Beiträge, aber was zu Hölle sind "total bedankte Beträge"?
Irgendwie waren die Formulierungen hier früher Mal verständlicher...

Tante Edith fragt, wieso es keinen direkten Weg mehr zu "Antworten" sondern nur noch zu "direkt antworten" gibt.


----------



## Blockmove (2 November 2011)

Ich will auch das alte Forum zurück!
Auch wenn ich sonst Neuem aufgeschlossen gegenüberstehe, so ist die neue Gestaltung eindeutig ein Rückschritt.

Allein schon das Farbschema ist ein wahrer Graus!!!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (2 November 2011)

<<<<< 24 Danke für 23 Beitrage >>>>>  - sollte es wohl heißen


----------



## mathgi (2 November 2011)

Ich finds klasse .. wirklich.

Öfter mal was neues Hält den Kopf fit.

... gibts auch neue Funktionen? oder nur Neuer Stile?
eine weitere Untergliederung der z.B. Gruppe HMI wäre mal überfällig!!!


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

mit eingebautem spam ... siehe anhang

und der anhang-upload aus dem "direkt antworten"-dialog funktioniert nicht - ferner fehlt da der code-tag button, in einem forum, in dem es zu 45% ums programmieren geht eine farce


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2011)

Mit dem Banner muß auch etwas gemacht werden, das ist mir zu aufdringlich. 
Kleiner und nur zwei Zeilen, wenn es den geht.


----------



## LarsVader (2 November 2011)

Aber an der Farbe kann man doch bestimmt noch was machen, oder?
Sonst ist das mit dem Augenkrebs gar nicht soweit weg.:shock:


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

LarsVader schrieb:


> Aber an der Farbe kann man doch bestimmt noch was machen, oder?
> Sonst ist das mit dem Augenkrebs gar nicht soweit weg.:shock:



so wie ich markus kennen gelernt habe: "hier wird gar nichts gemacht! das ist mein forum und wenn es euch nicht gefällt - pech gehabt!"


----------



## pjoddi (2 November 2011)

Naajaaa...
Also erst einmal danke schön, das sich jemand überhaupt die Zeit nimmt, dieses Forum hier zu pflegen.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin - ich fand es vorher auch besser!

Deutlich besser - übersichtlicher und irgendwie - angenehmer.

Habe gerade letztens in einem anderen Forum diese "Optik" hier gesehen und noch gedacht: schön das unser SPS-Forum nicht so aussieht...

Naja, halt der lauf der Zeit...

Gab es denn reale Gründe für die Umstellung, oder folgt das Forum nur dem Mainstream?


Trotzdem - Danke an jene die dies hier angestoßen haben dafür, dass sie sich kümmern!


----------



## Zefix (2 November 2011)

Ich hab Verständnis fürs neue Portal.
Solche Portale und Foren sind gerne Ziele für Hacks und Scriptkiddies.
Irgendwann gibts für so alte Soft halt keine Updates oder Support mehr, dann ist man mehr oder weniger gezwungen
neu auf zu setzen.


Kräftigere Farben würd ich mir auch noch wünschen...


----------



## Klärmolch (2 November 2011)

Hi,
nun hat es dieses Forum auch erwischt. :-(
Ich nehme an, das aus Sicherheitsgründen das Update gemacht worden ist.
Komischerweise immer mit diesen extrem augenbelastenden Farben und wenig Kontrast.
An das neue Design kann man sich gewöhnen, aber bitte die Farben im "alten Stil", das war definitiv angenehmer.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

im lexikon steht:



> Eingetragen von %2$s, %3$s%4$s UhrJoeEingetragen am29.01.2010 16:58Letzte Überarbeitung von %2$s, %3$s %4$s UhrvierlagigEingetragen am27.05.2010 11:24



...irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, das system wurde nicht mit einem database-snapshot getestet bevor es online ging


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2011)

Ich kann garnicht auf daS Lexikon zugreifen, was bring der Button?


----------



## ExGuide (2 November 2011)

Na ja, so richtig gefällt mir das Design auch nicht. Aber als Verbesserungsvorschlag: Im LinuxMint-Forum kann man zwischen 3 verschiedenen Skins wählen, das wäre schon eine Alternative. Hier mal ein Link: http://www.linuxmintusers.de/index.php


----------



## M-Ott (2 November 2011)

Wo kann  ich sehen, auf welche Beiträge ich mich bedankt habe bzw. sich jemand bei mir bedankt hat?
Fand ich immer sehr nützlich.


----------



## Paule (2 November 2011)

Oh man, schaut das Schwul aus!


----------



## Zefix (2 November 2011)

Hab jetzt zwar den Button Mitgliederkarte, kann auch meine PLZ eintragen aber das wars auch, Karte seh ich keine.


----------



## MW (2 November 2011)

Ich zieh jetzt nicht auch noch über den, ich nenne es mal "Sehtest" her. 

Dafür noch nen Fehler rein den man beseitigen sollte.
Wenn man mehere Registerkarten im Browser offen hat, sollte da auch drin stehen "SPS-Forum......", dat find ick ja nie wieder wenn ich mehere Fenster offen hab. 



Die Anhänge konnte man auch schonmal deutlich einfacher verwalten !


----------



## Paule (2 November 2011)

Der Button "Vorschau" beim Antworten erscheint erst wenn man auf "Erweitert" geht.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 November 2011)

der link auf dem chat fehlt, oder wurde der absichtlich weggelassen?


----------



## bgischel (2 November 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Kräftigere Farben würd ich mir auch noch wünschen...


Ja das würde ich so unterschreiben. Dieses ganze blasse ist einfach nix für _meine_ Augen...


----------



## Kira2000 (2 November 2011)

Es gibt leider immer welche, die ohne zu denken gleich losschreien.
In 4 Wochen sieht das alles schon anders aus.


----------



## little01people (2 November 2011)

Also ich komme mit der Suchfunktion nicht klar. Ich kriege für die meisten Suchbegriffe keine Suchergebnisse geliefert.


----------



## Sockenralf (2 November 2011)

Hallo,

bei mir genauso

MfG


----------



## bike (2 November 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir genauso
> 
> MfG



Da habe ich nur den Tip:
Nicht suchen, lass dich doch finden 

Dass es von Seite der Technik notwendig und sinnvoll war, endlich eine neue Forum Software zu implementieren ist unbestritten.
Doch, wenn zumindest einige Eingefleischte Bescheid gewusst hätten, wären manche Kommentare nicht geschrieben worden.


Zuerst dachte ich, jetzt hat es das Forum auch erwischt, umgeleitet nach Kasachstan oder sonst wohin. 


bike


----------



## LarsVader (2 November 2011)

Immerhin weiß man ja jetzt, dass dies nicht der letzte Stand sein wird.
Also abwarten und nix über Augenkrebs schreiben 
Obwohl, hier guckt ja keiner.


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

Kira2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer welche, die ohne zu denken gleich losschreien.
> In 4 Wochen sieht das alles schon anders aus.



den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an!
und den brauchen sich auch die anderen kritiker nicht anziehen!

es ist und bleibt untragbar ein ungetestetes system auf auf die breite masse loszulassen und dann das flickwerk zu beginnen


----------



## bike (2 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an!
> und den brauchen sich auch die anderen kritiker nicht anziehen!
> 
> es ist und bleibt untragbar ein ungetestetes system auf auf die breite masse loszulassen und dann das flickwerk zu beginnen



Haben wir das nicht bei BigS immer und regelmäßig
Und dafür müssen wir jede Menge Kohle abdrücken.
Klar nervt es, wenn etwas nicht klappt, doch wer BigS kennt ist leidensfähig siehe TIA 11.


bike


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Haben wir das nicht bei BigS immer und regelmäßig
> Und dafür müssen wir jede Menge Kohle abdrücken.
> Klar nervt es, wenn etwas nicht klappt, doch wer BigS kennt ist leidensfähig siehe TIA 11.
> 
> ...



ist das ein grund dafür, dass man das genauso machen muss? oO
bißchen magere entschuldigung bzw. rechtfertigung


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ist das ein grund dafür, dass man das genauso machen muss? oO
> bißchen magere entschuldigung bzw. rechtfertigung



Dafür das bei BigS hunderte von Leuten an der Entwicklung arbeiten und die Software eine Haufen Geld kostet finde ich das kostenlose SPS-Forum ganz gut gelungen......


----------



## Dummy (2 November 2011)

Der Stammtisch macht seinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre.
So ein sinnfreies gelabere hier. 
Man könnte glatt zu dem Schluß kommen, dass Einige hier für die Nutzung des Forums Geld bezahlen.

Schöne Grüße an die Fraktionen:
Kann alles, weiß alles und wer nichts macht, macht auch nichts falsch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2011)

Dummy schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch macht seinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre.
> So ein sinnfreies gelabere hier.
> Man könnte glatt zu dem Schluß kommen, dass Einige hier für die Nutzung des Forums Geld bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Dann beteilige dich hier nicht, für Macher wie dich hat der Admin extra einen Thread
eröffnet und nur auf deine Meinung bzw Vorschläge wartet. 

Hier der Link http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?49391-Update-der-Forensoftware

Im übrigen ist dieser Thread einer der besten vom Kollegen 4l, mir ist jetzt noch schlecht


----------



## bike (2 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ist das ein grund dafür, dass man das genauso machen muss? oO
> bißchen magere entschuldigung bzw. rechtfertigung



Wenn man BigS ertragen muss, wird man gelassener, das wollte ich schreiben.



Dummy schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch macht seinem Namen mal wieder alle Ehre.
> So ein sinnfreies gelabere hier.
> Man könnte glatt zu dem Schluß kommen, dass Einige hier für die Nutzung des Forums Geld bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Gut, dass du so tolles und sinnvolles zu dem Thema beiträgst.
Bei uns am Stammtisch wird dann geschimpft, wenn es notwendig ist.
Und da kommen oft besser Lösungen raus als bei tollen "Meetings", die früher Besprechung hießen.


bike

P.S: Die Rechtschreibung ist Freeware, jeder kann und darf sie verwenden, doch nicht einfach verändern.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (2 November 2011)

Hier waren doch alle am rumschreien, wann denn endlich die neue Forumssoftware kommt.. Hier ist sie.

Ist ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ich denke, das passt schon. Klar ist es ein bisschen blaß, aber die Optik an sich sieht nicht schlecht aus..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## GLT (2 November 2011)

Warum nur muß alles so weichgespült und verwaschen gestaltet werden?

Hat für mich was von: Fortschritt durch Veränderung vortäuschen

Mir hat es vorher besser gefallen - wünsche mir mehr Kontrast.


----------



## vierlagig (2 November 2011)

Lexikon:
Lexikon funktioniert nur für die User die sich damals für die Arbeitsgruppe angemeldet haben oder ausversehen rein rutschten.
Markus's Entscheidung die neue Software online zu schalten obwohl noch nicht alles lief kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - finde es aber positiv, dass es den Versuch eines Testes gab, auch wenn fundamentale Dinge, über die beim letzten Update schon diskutiert wurde jetzt wieder nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 November 2011)

Der Vorteil an einem Forum ist aber, dass man sich zur Not das Design an seine eigenen Wünsche anpassen kann. Im Gegensatz zu dem TIA-Schrott. Ich habe das Programm heute das erste mal getestet - meiner Meinung nach das schlimmste Stück Software was ich bisher gesehen habe. Ich hoffe nur dass irgendeine Firma einen alternativen Editor rausbringt. Ansonsten häng ich das SPS-Programmieren an den Nagel (rostigen...).

Um am Foren-Layout rumzuspielen:
Für Firefox gibt es ein Addon namens "Stylish" mit dem man das CSS modifizieren kann, und sich sozusagen eine Webseite so gestalten kann wie man es möchte. Als z.B. das sehr bekannte Heise-Forum umgestaltet wurde, konnte man dieses nur damit nutzen. Nach und nach hat Heise aber das Layout an die Nutzerwünsche angepasst.

Miit dem Firefox-Addon "Firebug" kann man sozusagen "Live" die CSS modifizieren und sich das Ergebnis direkt ansehen.
Was schonmal hilft ist die ganzen Hintergrundfarben der Rahmen dunkler zu machen (von #E9E9E9 auf z.B. #C1CDCD).
In der Thread-Übersicht finde ich die Schrift der Titel etwas mager. Man könnte diese zwar fett machen (im css threadtitle auf bold setzen), aber dann unterscheiden sich die ungelesenen Threads nicht mehr von den schon gelesenen.
Für meinen Geschmack machen diese kleinen Änderungen schon einiges aus.

Markus hat ja geschrieben, dass das Design erst ganz zum schluss kommt. Damit kann man sich die Zeit wenigstens überbrücken ;-)


----------



## GLT (2 November 2011)

Hab grad in den Benutzereinstellungen nach evtl. Style-Auswahlen gesucht (wegen mehr Kontrast/besserer Lesbarkeit) - nada. Aber vlt. kommt da ja was.

Ansonsten bleiben wirklich nur CSS-Hacks.

Das "Farbenspiele" erst zum Schluss gemacht werden, kann man ja verstehen, aber warum zur Hölle sind die Standardinstallationen immer in diesem Candy-Style?


----------



## peter(R) (2 November 2011)

Nee also ehrlich ....  das reisst mich nicht vom Hocker. 

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dem TIA-Schrott. Ich habe das Programm heute das erste mal getestet - meiner Meinung nach das schlimmste Stück Software was ich bisher gesehen habe. Ich hoffe nur dass irgendeine Firma einen alternativen Editor rausbringt. Ansonsten häng ich das SPS-Programmieren an den Nagel (rostigen...).



Wie ich soll jetzt deine Arbeit machen, ich kann doch auch nichts für TIA.


----------



## IBFS (3 November 2011)

*...gebt dem Markus mal 100 Tage Zeit .... bis dahin wird sich schon noch einiges richten.

Frank*


----------



## Zefix (3 November 2011)

Good News:
Ganz unten Links im Eck kann man nen Style auswählen, ist doch schonmal was oder?


----------



## Blockmove (3 November 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Good News:
> Ganz unten Links im Eck kann man nen Style auswählen, ist doch schonmal was oder?



Schon sieht es besser aus


----------



## fuss (3 November 2011)

> Good News:
> Ganz unten Links im Eck kann man nen Style auswählen, ist doch schonmal was oder?



Na der "blue style" gefällt mir doch gleich ein wenig besser!
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2011)

Das sieht ja mal fein aus


----------



## fuss (3 November 2011)

@rostiger Nagel: wie hast du das gemacht, will ich auch haben!!!!


----------



## Verpolt (3 November 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel: wie hast du das gemacht, will ich auch haben!!!!



Auf die Startseite gehen.....

und style's sind ganz unten links auszuwählen


----------



## fuss (3 November 2011)

Man bin ich blöd, ich dachte man kann diese Ansicht auf jeder Seite anzeigen!
trotzdem Danke


----------



## Zefix (3 November 2011)

fuss schrieb:


> Na der "blue style" gefällt mir doch gleich ein wenig besser!
> Danke für den Tip!



Ja, blue Style ist auch mein Favorit.
Obwohl noch Verbesserungswürdig, den mecker ich erst an wenn Status "fast fertig"  ;-)

Ich weiss von meinem joomla CMS was das für ein Gesuche und Gepopel ist.Am Ende schauts ganz einfach aus ...


----------



## o.s.t. (3 November 2011)

Mensch! - Da kommen ja fast stündlich neue Style's zur Auswahl hinzu ....

"blue style" ist aber immer noch Favorit

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## GLT (3 November 2011)

ne Mischung der beiden Bluestyles vlt.? Auf alle Fälle besser als dieses Standardwischiwaschidingens.
Der Editor bleibt aber Candyschwul?


----------



## SoftMachine (3 November 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Mensch! - Da kommen ja fast stündlich neue Style's zur Auswahl hinzu ....
> 
> "blue style" ist aber immer noch Favorit
> 
> Gruss, o.s.t.



Na, ich denke der "dark blue style" ist etwas lesbarer als diese Baby-farben....

Gruss


----------



## dariyos (4 November 2011)

closed.. hier gibts neue Infos: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?49439-Aktueller-Stand-Forensoftware&p=361243#post361243


----------

